# Win an Overclock.net/Ducky Keyboard - Round 2!



## beers

Yes, please


----------



## mbudden

Hmm...








In.

Wouldn't mind trying one of these fancy mechanical keyboards.


----------



## JoeWalsh

In.


----------



## dropkickninja

my fingers are crossed


----------



## GeforceGTS

Yay!

A second chance


----------



## -iceblade^

in please


----------



## W4LNUT5

In please


----------



## _AKIMbO_

In!


----------



## iGustopher

Oh yes. I need a good mechanical D:


----------



## reaper~

In and thank you!


----------



## Mongol

Oh wow...you guys are swell. lol

In for the quacks!


----------



## Lige




----------



## gdawg33

What's a keyboard?


----------



## CarFreak302

In please.


----------



## KBcobra

In !


----------



## Epona

In please.


----------



## Kevlo

Im in


----------



## robbo2

in woooooo!!


----------



## whitesedan

In for a New KB!


----------



## ThisisGeorge

IN!

Hope I win.


----------



## AK-47

in


----------



## rfjunkie

count me in!


----------



## allikat

In for the coolness!!
Way to go Chipp!


----------



## 808MP5

Good luck all
In


----------



## Arsin

Definitely in


----------



## downlinx

In on this one


----------



## whipple16

in for my first mechanical


----------



## flushentitypacket

Please meeee


----------



## The Master Chief

master chief wants in


----------



## etherealconstruct

thanks, in!


----------



## yks

Everybody loves seconds chances! I'm in.


----------



## Killam0n

Oh wowzerz!


----------



## kora04

If I win one, I'll give me a cookie made of internet juice.


----------



## mastertrixter

Score!!! In!


----------



## mdatmo

I'm in again....at the rate these are being given away everyone on OCN will ahve one in to time!


----------



## brandon87gta

In.


----------



## AllenR

Want one!


----------



## yang88she

Sweet! Yes please!


----------



## last_exile

Wowowowow! count me in!


----------



## groundzero9

Yay


----------



## Dmoney

Very nice, me want long time.


----------



## heelsparky0501

Im in!


----------



## mothow

Im in.I hope i win so i can give someone my blackwidow and keep this keyboard


----------



## EpicPie

Want want want. Defo in! :3


----------



## hollowtek

I'm down!


----------



## adizz

In FTW!
Thanks OCn


----------



## ianx

I'm in =)


----------



## JMCB

In!


----------



## PsikyoJebus

I'm in.....this looks like a nice keyboard


----------



## Biomech

Ducky!


----------



## b0z0

In FTW


----------



## DrDarkTempler

In o.o


----------



## snoogins

So in!


----------



## BountyHead

In


----------



## profit8652

please please me this dell is a POS


----------



## ssblood

In!


----------



## epidemic

Woo in again!


----------



## DuckieHo

I wants it!


----------



## Nugu

I want a ducky!


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

in again!


----------



## vwgti

Im in, thanks for the chance.


----------



## dds115

post ftw?


----------



## Jyr

In again.


----------



## sbao26975

In


----------



## widdy

In! Thanks OCN.


----------



## ClickJacker

All I do is win win win


----------



## Intense

In it to win it!


----------



## Amw86

Do want









pweeez


----------



## Buzzin92

Wooooo! Second chance!







Hopefully i can get a new keyboard to replace the crap one im using at the moment, buttons missing aswell


----------



## Sonorously

It'll be a good replacement to this Eclipse with half the letters unreadable


----------



## Flying Toilet

Post!


----------



## kzinti1

Why not? Maybe I'll start my own store.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Yo.


----------



## Krymore

I would love this over my crapy i-rocks 10 dollar keyboard


----------



## Khmor

Me Want !!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

oh yes, count me in on this one too.


----------



## Roke

In once again!


----------



## Kick

yeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bear

In


----------



## ExplosiveBacon

I would love to replace my logicrap


----------



## Vocality

Do Want.


----------



## pipnasty

In! I want one!!!!


----------



## Variophae

Never tried a mechanical so hell yes I'm in.


----------



## Deegan

In please


----------



## ssgtnubb

I'm in!


----------



## Lostintyme

I've never owned anything besides a $20 Logitech. I could use a new keyboard!


----------



## zelix

In Yay!!


----------



## imadude10

Definitely IN! Thanks!


----------



## LilMan

I'm in


----------



## Jacka




----------



## soundx98

Awesome! In Please!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

In,


----------



## koven

in


----------



## jumpdownlow

i wish i would win one my keyboard is so old and filthy T_T


----------



## baconbitz44

in please







these keyboards are sexy


----------



## Hysteria~

Another giveaway? Don't mind if I do...


----------



## LiLChris

In this time!


----------



## Munkypoo7

In please! ^^


----------



## wongster

In!


----------



## Iroh

Time for some good luck Booyah energy drink! Oh yes.


----------



## daltontechnogeek

I want one so bad!
I'm in for sure!


----------



## scyy

Come on, daddy needs a new pair of shoes... Or uh a, keyboard.


----------



## wontonforevuh

i love mechanicals, im giving this one to a friend if i win!

thanks ocn


----------



## Demented

In! Very awesome way to promote the new keyboard!


----------



## Nilareon

Ibein4Keyboard!


----------



## Tw34k

I'm in for round two as well, I want to see what all this mech fuss is about.


----------



## runnin17

Count me in!


----------



## Bob Santana

So in for this!


----------



## wupah

in !!!


----------



## NuclearCrap

I'm in.


----------



## shiarua

in


----------



## greenhold

Sure, why not looks awesome


----------



## Mr_Torch

Yes yes, I'm in it to win it !


----------



## ynk1121

Ooooo! I'm in. That is one nice keyboard. Hope I win.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

I'm in!


----------



## xd_1771

Moar?
WANT


----------



## Shrimp

Count me in.


----------



## flyill

in please!


----------



## The Fury

In. Thanks


----------



## Argosy

I'd like one of these keyboards, it'll go nice with my folding lanyard


----------



## Extreme Newbie

In please


----------



## Ood Sec

In in.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Oooh, blues. Yes please!


----------



## toast3d

IN Please, and Thanks!!!


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Congratulations to the winners! Hopefully I am next!


----------



## Lemondrips

In please.


----------



## sdla4ever

Im in again!!


----------



## tehmaggot

In \o/


----------



## s-x

In for a try a a mechanical keyboard!


----------



## overclockingXTC

In!


----------



## DNytAftr

in in please


----------



## Mannerheim

I need something to get rid of my horribly uncomfortable G15. Call me in please!


----------



## dude120

In, thank you.


----------



## AMD20x6

I'm definitely in for this one.


----------



## Sov90

In!


----------



## AMW1011

Count me in.


----------



## theblah

In!


----------



## Socko1965

I would like a new keyboard!


----------



## PlatonicBS

Im in =D


----------



## magna224

Overclock.net <3

Would love a new keyboard as I have been using a rubber dome hp board for 9 years!


----------



## Cyrilmak

I am in sir. Could use a new keyboard as my old razer is starting to give issues.


----------



## Fusion Racing

In.


----------



## Revained Mortal

i really need one!!


----------



## H-man

In.


----------



## Lutro0

in


----------



## killeraxemannic

In please!!!!


----------



## scutzi128

In. Would love to try a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## dagnisaun




----------



## HeartOfAHydra

Post #2 for me! Count me in ~ < Ducky









...not to mention i'm getting fed up with this ol' logitech heh


----------



## Virinious

In for this! ;D


----------



## Kyo

OCN is awesome also In.


----------



## cechk01

im in


----------



## magicmike

In!


----------



## thiru

In


----------



## Spade616

im in!!


----------



## pioneerisloud

I am SOOO in!! I've been wanting a mech keyboard badly







. Would be a great excuse to use this $5 Logicrap keyboard as target practice







.


----------



## the.FBI

in, I want to try out a mech.


----------



## max it

In


----------



## yoshirama

Yay! Blue cherries!


----------



## caffeinescandal

in. overclock.net ftw!


----------



## bgtrance

Oh I am in!. You guys are the best!


----------



## Boi 1da

in!!!!


----------



## Cpyro

:d


----------



## ITaoI

yay in


----------



## FLUFFY1234

i WANNA WIN


----------



## metallicamaster3

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease? <3


----------



## rmp459

in


----------



## Gibs

Win!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Definitely in for this, they look beautiful and I have never used a mechanical keyboard so i would love to have this opportunity. Thanks OCN!


----------



## thisispatrick

Woop woop!


----------



## Velathawen

second time lucky!


----------



## Synth3size

In!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

In!!!


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

ooooo!


----------



## raiderxx

Sounds good to me!


----------



## KILLER_K

In for round 2 and thanks again.


----------



## metro

In for this one too, thanks!


----------



## tensionz

Awesomenes


----------



## Anth0789

Defiantly in for sure!


----------



## FtW 420

In, thanks!


----------



## harishgayatri

I am in


----------



## Jehutiy

in in!


----------



## Bedo

I am in! Thanks OCN.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

In, in, in, in, in, in, in, please...

fingers crossed


----------



## Theory

In please!


----------



## KillerBeaz

in


----------



## tkl.hui

Um... YES!


----------



## Nburnes

In please!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

in


----------



## singlecore2logical

Nice, count me in!


----------



## BeDuckie

IN-thanks!


----------



## Laylow

In. Thanks.


----------



## kz26

Count me in!


----------



## christian_piper

A possibility for a mechanical with an actual windows key so I dont need to have 2 keyboards on my desk?? IN!


----------



## Ivan TSI

Im in


----------



## EfemaN

In for great justice!


----------



## ninjaburrito

I'm in!


----------



## Dorianime

hmmm in again! lol


----------



## Disturbed117

In!


----------



## Zhanger

Fell in love with mechanical keyboards after trying them. Would really love one, especially one with the OCN logos.


----------



## Mikecdm

In for round 2


----------



## falconkaji

Woooah, count me in here.


----------



## banging34hzs

in thank you


----------



## Hellfighter

Oh yes please!


----------



## 6speed

I'M IN


----------



## bavarianblessed

In like Flynn!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

in

and may I say 3dfx ftw


----------



## netic

Another chance to win? YAY


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Sweeeetttt I'm in plzz








SO MUCH WIN!!!


----------



## Alfwich

In! :d


----------



## Dude5082

Very nice!


----------



## compudaze

I'm in!


----------



## 3XPeriment

In! Ty.


----------



## NitrousX

I'm in.

Thanks.


----------



## Higgins

In please.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

In FTW BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maximus Desces Meridius

yes please


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

...


----------



## [email protected]

In sir!


----------



## munaim1

yes please


----------



## shnur

Wow, I missed the other thread!







I'm totally in!
If I get one I'll get myself an @overclocked.net account too, so I'll be a total boss


----------



## darksideleader

doesn't hurt to win a second keyboard







?


----------



## rip10793

I'm in, would love to try out a mechanical keyboard


----------



## npham858

in!


----------



## Zeva

in =D


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Please pick me Chipp. I want in.


----------



## slothfish

I'm in!


----------



## Capwn

post, itt


----------



## sestrugen

I am in!


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Innn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guswut

So long as random.org is the one doing the randomization for this, I'm all for it.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I AM in. ducky!


----------



## J.Harris

Woooooo round two!

Put my name in the hat please!!!!!!!!


----------



## nagle3092

In for a new KB since I dont have a job anymore its not like I'm gonna be buying one anytime soon, Thanks!


----------



## xToaDx

totes in


----------



## Jake_620

I'm In!!


----------



## kremtok

Request entry, please and thank you!


----------



## mykah89

In again.


----------



## Strider_2001

in there like swimwear....


----------



## Greensystemsgo

yes plz!


----------



## Vermillion

In!


----------



## vtech1

oh i am so in XD


----------



## nepas

In for the win!


----------



## dubz

post


----------



## Dan17z

Dan17z is in to win!!


----------



## FauxFox

whoa this is crazyy!

Just gave my Sidewinder Keyboard to my brother today before he left for college (told him I'd be getting another soon so he wouldn't worry, really just using my spare $10 lite-on KB, can't afford them fancy keyboards now!







)

This would be a godsend, in please


----------



## HMBR

I'm here.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

:O!

I lost last time. Can I be in this time?! Thanks


----------



## XiCynx

Round 2 here we come!

I'm in!


----------



## Blackhawk4

in


----------



## Lumpiia

If I win I would be unbelievably stoked!
IN!


----------



## derickwm

Count me in!


----------



## gymenii

I'm in for a ducky!


----------



## bl1nk

In







.


----------



## Deadpool01

i hope i win :O


----------



## Shodhanth

Oh duck! IN!


----------



## sctheluna

In


----------



## gooface

count me in!


----------



## xxrabid93

so in!


----------



## paradox87

In.


----------



## Rebel4055

In for the winz!


----------



## Sakumo

In!


----------



## jam3s

in, thanks OCN


----------



## rockcoeur

Heck yeah! Ducky keyboards FTW!


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

I'm in


----------



## just_nuke_em

In for free stuff


----------



## GIPrice

In!


----------



## snoball

Soooo in!


----------



## Gothiq

My ducky runs. So i am in.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

So need one!!!


----------



## Sainesk

Aaaaarrrrggghhhhhhhhhhh, I can't take all this awesomeness! (in please)


----------



## Amann

I would like to be in!







Totally want to rep the OCN keyboard!


----------



## AMD2600

I'm in thanks.


----------



## djsi38t

All right I am in again.I would really like to win.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

In. I need to replace my flickering G15.


----------



## CreepyDan

CreepyDan needs ocn/ducky swag! IN!


----------



## EVILNOK

In please. They look like great keyboards.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

In


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Im definately in this


----------



## Jonesey I7

This would SOOOOOOOO complete my Mega build. Please please please pick me. Oh yea.......... in.


----------



## burwij

In, thanks!


----------



## robwadeson

i'd like a keyboard plz


----------



## Ruckol1

Count me in! x2 for good measure


----------



## Cerberus

In!


----------



## Force9000

I hope I win, my keyboard sucks


----------



## Traxion

I'm in.


----------



## Tempest_Inc

Count me in


----------



## fruitflavor

in. thanks!


----------



## alchemik

In. Wow those keyboards look sick, love the overclock flame top left. I'd love to add this to my rig, since I'm currently forced to use our backup keyboard (it's at least 15 years old) since my girlfriend decided to put hot tea next to my G15 and then knock it over. Thanks Chipp, OCN rocks!


----------



## Chungster

I wanna play!


----------



## Stealth2o

I'm down.


----------



## SoJexs

Here to hope for a round two victory


----------



## BassDX

In.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

in


----------



## grizzlyblunting

dope


----------



## -Jeppe-

in


----------



## hout17

Yay! Another shot at one of these sweet keyboards. Thanks OCN!


----------



## hardcore19

IN for new gadgets!

Do want!


----------



## cubanresourceful

ZOMG <3 OCN!
I'll probably get one of these anyways though.


----------



## What_Is_X?

want, so much


----------



## Deathclaw

yippie


----------



## nvspace126

In please, this could do well with the new build of mine


----------



## v193r

in


----------



## grandestfail9190

Oh hello my friends. I would like to call... IN!


----------



## .nikon

I'm down for this opportunity.


----------



## slash129

Ducky > $10 keyboard


----------



## Tig.

Keyboard for me!


----------



## Craiga35

In please.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Definitely in! Thanks again, you guys are rockin' the giveaways!


----------



## dmanstasiu

This is a very generous contest









I'm in


----------



## mr. biggums

since i forgot to post in the first one i'll post in this one


----------



## rx7racer

So In!!


----------



## strap624

I'm in! Hope i'm a lucky winner!


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Sure, why not?

In


----------



## Gnomepatrol

In!!!!


----------



## minivancan

Innnnnnnn ....to replenish hp lol


----------



## dvast8n

Thank you for the generosity.

Consider this my entry.


----------



## dudenell

in thanks


----------



## Frank08

I'm in!


----------



## SmasherBasher

In


----------



## Muntey

Innnnnn.


----------



## VanillaCena

In!


----------



## trulsrohk

I have way too much debt due to expensive hobbies and not making enough...give me that there free stuff


----------



## zl4y3r

In.


----------



## fball922

Schweeeeeet


----------



## bobfig

in, thanks again chipp


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Yay, more keyboardy goodnesss, in


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am in


----------



## jfizz84

I'm in it to win it, put a ball on my finger and spin it, chuck the deuce while grinning all because I wanna hear the tap tap, when its keys I'm hitting...lol. (drunk ramble but in nonetheless.)


----------



## Ovlazek

Yes please.


----------



## Mushix

In.


----------



## forty2skates

Twist my arm why don't you.


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Wouldn't mind trying one of these fancy mechanical keyboards.


Me too. In please. 
Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## NinjaRicer

Totally in for this. Here's to a new Brown!


----------



## kheper

I'm in like Flynn.


----------



## ez12a

In pls!


----------



## bojinglebells

in


----------



## adcantu

in!


----------



## Twister773

First part for my new build?


----------



## Djghost454

I would love to get my hands on one of these. My Model M died, using a crap keyboard atm


----------



## fshizl

Hope I win!!


----------



## mrtn400

I never win any of these things but IM IN BABY!!!


----------



## BiLLiO333

In please!


----------



## cmorin

im in again


----------



## Mr.Pie

memememem!
thankyou


----------



## Infernosaint

Nice


----------



## silat

Thanks for the opportunity..........


----------



## Aeonus

And some say there are no second chances in life!


----------



## Sanders54

Awesome. Second chance ftw.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Hell yeah.


----------



## MemorableC

can i has


----------



## K10

in please


----------



## Eagle1337

I've love one.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Booooom, posting.


----------



## Odel

So in.


----------



## MaCnRYdER

Hopefully this can make me type like a beast


----------



## 98uk

I would love to be in. Has to be even more awesome than my current board.


----------



## _Chimera

Count me in !


----------



## jak3z

Do want, please !!!!!!


----------



## Quarker

I hope shipping to Australia won't be too much of a problem. In.


----------



## GapTroll

In for the possible win!


----------



## Ezygroove

try again...why not...


----------



## Sircles

i love you... i mean.. i'm in


----------



## headmixer

I'm in


----------



## rpsgc

In FTW.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

:O i want a sexier keyboard then my current razer lycosa and arctosa!!!!!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quarker*


I hope shipping to Australia won't be too much of a problem. In.


aussies represent!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im from melbourne


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

I'm in


----------



## iceblade008

Please please please!


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

In.


----------



## Fitzbane

in! id like to try the blue switches, willing to give away whichever one I dont end up with


----------



## calavera

in ftw. but I never win. hey that rhymed.


----------



## gunhound45

in!!!


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Definitely IN!!!


----------



## Ksireaper

In!


----------



## Xylian

Uuuh, shiny!

Do want!


----------



## Kand

Want. In.


----------



## Derp

In.


----------



## [Adz]

In


----------



## Baldy

In!


----------



## Xye

Hope Springs.....


----------



## black!ce

hell yes im IN


----------



## higvol

im in


----------



## Oneironaut

In.


----------



## dandoekno

im in!


----------



## Wabbits

In!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Man I need a new keyboard. I am definitely in.

Thank you OCN!


----------



## BlankThis

Yes please!


----------



## Myrlin

In please!


----------



## Ecochamp

So in!


----------



## Farih

In please


----------



## Riou




----------



## Segovax

Sure, thank you.


----------



## DaJinx

Checking in, thanks!


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtn400*


I never win any of these things but IM IN BABY!!!


That's what I thought until recently...

In for a second one????


----------



## Legonaire

In.


----------



## Shozzking

in


----------



## ObscureVisions

Yes, Please, About time I got a good keyboard. xD


----------



## om3n

IN!!

I'm a student computer science major, who also happens to be quite poor. I could so use a decent keyboard for my programming needs.


----------



## kzone75

Jumping onboard


----------



## jebus101

memememe!


----------



## SHNS0

I'm in!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Count me in~


----------



## Cee

In4Win


----------



## Metalcrack

Coount me in!


----------



## Relevant Wing

In


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Innnn!


----------



## DJLiquid

in


----------



## JumplnTheFire

Count me in!


----------



## xXjay247Xx

In! :O


----------



## smoochee

count me in please!


----------



## Denz

In! Here's hoping.


----------



## ohzer0

woo I love these! I'm in


----------



## Wiremaster

In.


----------



## hokeyplyr48

*crossin fingers*


----------



## ~sizzzle~

In!


----------



## jbobb

In. Thanks!


----------



## wndash

I'm winning this one


----------



## Manyak

in!


----------



## fajita123

In please. Thanks!


----------



## MrAlex

I'm in







I'd love a good keyboard!


----------



## Yumyums

IN please, time to make the switch from rubber dome


----------



## TheReaperWaits

In!


----------



## Zerkk

In for another go!


----------



## Crazycarl

In Pleaseee


----------



## Addictedtokaos

me please.


----------



## Singledigit

bump, for a chance to win Hot new key action, with OCN custom made key


----------



## gerickjohn

Oh my God! I am "* a member with at least one post by the time this thread was posted.*" I'm in!


----------



## kidwolf909

In!

Do want


----------



## AyeYo

I'm in. If you saw how disgusting my keyboard was, you'd know I'm due for a new one.


----------



## tats

In


----------



## Xero.

Yes please! I've wanted a mech keyboard for quite some time, this would be awesome


----------



## asuindasun

in again!


----------



## Mikezilla

IN! /caps


----------



## d0gr0ck

Very yes please!


----------



## spike6792

Ohhh ohhhh, I want one.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

Yes, please


----------



## Rambleon84

I want one









In!


----------



## SirLagALot

In again


----------



## Zarchon

I'm in.







:


----------



## Crooksy

in!!


----------



## MechanicalHand

super post


----------



## cl04k3d

inb4thewin


----------



## Grobinov

Nice in for this awesome keyboard


----------



## bfe_vern

In for some OCN awesomeness!!!!


----------



## RallyMaster

In for the lulz.


----------



## lizardtastegood

in


----------



## manifest3r

Bing!


----------



## Aestylis

Yes!, in thanks.


----------



## corky dorkelson

I'm in for one!


----------



## slaney30

Yea, im in for one of these awesome keyboards.


----------



## Skuloth

Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Is there any limits to location? As in only avail for NA or World?


----------



## Paladin Goo

Might be a dumb question....but are these keyboards something that one can purchase?

EDIT: I fail at searching.

Anyway...count me in.


----------



## Tucker

cool, free stuff


----------



## XxG3nexX

Count me in


----------



## Argeius

In for sure


----------



## Razultull

I never win stuff like this!!!!!!!

I'm in!


----------



## Chuckclc

In for the win please.

Wow, over 400 of us in after just 14 hours! If I win one Im gonna go buy a lottery ticket right afterwards.


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

Please please please!


----------



## MakubeX

In please


----------



## saiyanzzrage

In!!!


----------



## UnAimed

I have always wanted a mechanical keyboard, Im in!


----------



## Furious Porkchop

In in in! Need to replace this Logicrap!


----------



## The Mad Mule

In for a chance! Thanks for another round


----------



## justarealguy

Oh, yes.


----------



## infomancer

in!


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*


Might be a dumb question....but are these keyboards something that one can purchase?

EDIT: I fail at searching.


For those of you that don't win one of these fantastic keyboards and haven't found where you can purchase them... here is the link

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...nded-line.html


----------



## Poseiden

Count me in!


----------



## rpgman1

Count me in! I haven't had my first mechanical keyboard yet. I hope it's this Ducky as my first!


----------



## Markeh

In. Take pity on me and my 50p wireless keyboard.


----------



## Lampen

In!


----------



## Forsaken_id

In!


----------



## michintom

In


----------



## myEZweb_net

Yup, I'm in!


----------



## tmunn

In.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

in


----------



## Liability




----------



## TDS

Yes Please !!!


----------



## Strangg1

IN! Would love to give one of these a go.

~S


----------



## Arkanor

Consider this my entry.


----------



## hermitmaster

In FTW!


----------



## Coolio831

Im in like Lint.


----------



## Pir

In please


----------



## MistaBernie

In!

.. wow, 500ish entries already? Well, it was fun!


----------



## JacobKay97

Wouldn't mind a mechanical keyboard









I'M IN


----------



## NeRoToXeN

AGAIN!!!! lol!!!

This is my entry. Please accept this. Thank you. Come again.


----------



## Bactine

I'm in


----------



## HA3AP

I'm in, although I never win anything...


----------



## P09

In! If there is anything I need for this computer, its a new keyboard!


----------



## Stillhouse

I'm in


----------



## Caustin

In!!


----------



## Jerry60k

Count me in I only need a new kb to finish off my sig rig.


----------



## squad

In Please!!







Thanks.


----------



## wtomlinson

in please!


----------



## SiK GambleR

currently using a keyboard I stole from my highschool dell computers.. its 8 years old. please halp. <3










in please :]


----------



## Skylit

Hopefully?

in.


----------



## Zackcy

In. Thanks







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SiK GambleR;12557407*
> currently using a keyboard I stole from my highschool dell computers.. its 8 years old. please halp. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in please :]


----------



## MCBrown.CA

I wanna Ducky!


----------



## Chilly

Definitively in


----------



## JY

please give me one


----------



## SongofStorms

In for round 2!


----------



## jazznaz

Would love in please


----------



## SyncMaster753

in!


----------



## xtascox

In, thanks!


----------



## kazmir

Help! I'm in desperate need of a keyboard.
Pencil me in please.


----------



## azianai

in for round 2!


----------



## Goatboy

Birthday is Saturday. *crosses fingers* I'm in!


----------



## zodac

Yes... I'm in.


----------



## virtualmadden

Awesome!


----------



## Nordar

Im a punk and I feel lucky..


----------



## pale

in, desperado need a new keyboard man!


----------



## cc_brandon

Another one? I'm in


----------



## gotasavage2

Count me in!


----------



## Izvire

Awesome!
Absolutely in!


----------



## comp

I don't have any W A S D lettering left ;;.

In please!


----------



## mortimersnerd

In...


----------



## Fletcherea

Wicked promo #2, in for sure!


----------



## Kyleswitch

I'm in!

It's about time for a new keyboard


----------



## G33K

Yes, please







I'd love to try out a mech KB before I drop the dough on one, and what better one to start with than an OCN KB?


----------



## turtleslikejohn

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## eggs2see

Count me in.


----------



## nexos

I don't why I wouldn't want to be in!


----------



## Gizmo

in


----------



## universeis42

In for the win!


----------



## Monsk

Sweet! In plox.


----------



## nazarein

poast


----------



## 4LC4PON3

In like flinn: Yes another chance to hopefully win & replace a cheap 10.00 keyboard YAY


----------



## zactillow

Do not pick this entry. I don't want this whatsoever.

**Kidding, I need it


----------



## dealio

inb4tlx2


----------



## JCG

In please.


----------



## SS_Patrick

in


----------



## mgdev

In!


----------



## davea50

in


----------



## Shiveron

I'm in


----------



## rebelextrm02

I'm in. I would love it and cuddle it and love it and love it......


----------



## Ocnewb

Thanks!!


----------



## ShatteringBlue

WooO! I'm in


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

In!


----------



## Xristo

nice !! ocn mech keyboard , here ducky duckyyy * rips off bread*

count me in , DO WANT !!


----------



## Citra

I'n again


----------



## shrapner

in for 1


----------



## Sun

My Filco needs a friend. My friend needs a Filco.


----------



## losttsol

Quack Quack, me wants one too.


----------



## Xealot

Count me in.

Not sure that I have ever used a proper mechanical keyboard before.


----------



## Aniki

In


----------



## SinX7

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## Toransu

Joining!


----------



## solar0987

im so in soo need a new keyboard also mines like 5 year old wireless microsoft one lol


----------



## ali7up

A chance to win a mechanical keyboard, why would someone not enter. Count me in!


----------



## paardvark

In please


----------



## CpBoy

in!


----------



## mark205

Hellz yes!


----------



## dejanh

It would be nice to win something once in a while


----------



## SalisburySteak

In!!!! I'm tired of Rubber Domes


----------



## hitman1985

in ty


----------



## valtopps

sweet, i love ocn this place rocks.


----------



## Cykososhull

In.com


----------



## NewAtOCing

Yay!


----------



## candy_van

In for round 2


----------



## Sno

In please.


----------



## [\/]Paris

In!


----------



## Neophilus

Yes please!


----------



## thisischuck01

In!


----------



## $ilent

Im in! Id love to win a freebie, not had an ocn one yet.


----------



## bob808

I is in


----------



## Prymus

I would Love a chance to own a part of history. Free is even better.


----------



## Xapoc

In!


----------



## Agueybana_II

Count me In


----------



## thrgk

Yes,plz


----------



## Erick Silver

In for the 2nd round! Thanks for the extra chance guys!


----------



## Firestorm252

hmm count me in


----------



## Aspateer

i really would like to have one of these... my old dell keyboard is about shot


----------



## whitehawk

Woohoo!


----------



## wumpus

in for some great prizes!


----------



## kpnamja

In for the win~!


----------



## crazyap7

Huzzah! So in!


----------



## Vowels

Me like clicky clicky


----------



## MongooseDog

do want


----------



## sigfreik

In.


----------



## BigMak911

In!!!


----------



## Satogd

in


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

IM IN! Thank you!!!! for the second chance!!!


----------



## elikim

would appreciate!


----------



## Phyxers

In!!!


----------



## AndAllThingsWillEnd

In...


----------



## Kaldari

(in)


----------



## raidmaxGuy

In!!


----------



## SniperXX

In!


----------



## earing

In for round two. Good luck everyone.


----------



## saint19

Count me please


----------



## grassh0ppa

can anyone join or do you need a certian rep count?

Count me in if possible!


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

round two, you betcha!


----------



## TheLastPriest

IN! I NEED to try a mechanical keyboard!


----------



## John "The Man" R

Hopefully lady luck will be on my side this time around. Good luck to all.


----------



## madswimmer

in


----------



## mbp

pick me please


----------



## DragonLotus

Round 2 should be good. But very unlikely chance of winning I see.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

in!!


----------



## RamzaFreak20

Good luck


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

I'd love to have a piece of OCN gear!


----------



## goodtobeking

Never had a Mech keyboard. Have been looking into getting one. I would put this one to good use...For OCN.

IN


----------



## Dtrain

In


----------



## TestECull

Oh, hey, sweet. I may not be able to buy one, but if I can win one, I'll use it.


----------



## sLowEnd

I'd love a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## pjBSOD

In.

You can never have too many fancy mechanical keyboards.


----------



## TFL Replica

The slim chance of experiencing mechanical goodness is too good to pass.


----------



## zhylun

In, thanks OCN.


----------



## Crystal_Castles

in!


----------



## AmericanMeltdown

In!!!


----------



## Harrier

In


----------



## ExtraBeans

In for the drawing!


----------



## gerrardo

In for another amazing contest here at OCN!


----------



## redhat_ownage

omg AGAIN!!! woo


----------



## criminal

In please.


----------



## lilraver018

in please, and thank you.


----------



## Behemoth777

Yes, please.


----------



## ghabhaducha

I would like one!


----------



## Tatakai All

I <3 ocn!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In please!!!


----------



## Artikbot

Definitely IN!!


----------



## Transhour

sure why not, i'll try again







i'm in.


----------



## AMOCO

I'm in,Thanks


----------



## S1L3Nt

Come on! Baby needs a new keyboard!


----------



## dcyli

I would love to have one.
ENTRY SUBMITTED!


----------



## KipH

Wooooo!. I want one so bad. Please pick me.


----------



## thenailedone

If not, why not... sign me up!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

*ping*


----------



## Sainix

Must have =0


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm game for one









Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## gorb

I need a new keyboard for work


----------



## Xazen

I'm in.


----------



## NFSxperts

In please. been looking for a new keyboard and mouse


----------



## v639dragoon

Woohoo =)! I probably have the same chance of winning this keyboard as I do at getting an A on my economic/financial calculus exam today







.


----------



## 1slobalt12

I could really use a new keyboard, my 10 walmart one isnt doing the job for me


----------



## Shub

Posting for keyboard goodness!


----------



## flipmatthew

in please, i would LOVE to try one of the mechanical keyboards.


----------



## dumb321

Do want


----------



## Hydraulic

Awesome!


----------



## rocker22dallas

i would love to win one of these. please pick me!


----------



## Delphin

Hello World!


----------



## Hans2k

Would be nice with a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## ii Wingman

I'm in. I wanna win so bad. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Badboyz

Omg








take me in i need that badly


----------



## jdcrispe95

Im in







I need a OCN keyboard, it would make me feel complete.


----------



## CaptainChaos

This would be great and much needed!


----------



## runeazn

in


----------



## jprovido

pick meOCN!


----------



## xira

I'm all in


----------



## Bloodfire

Oh geeze, this would be awesome!!! Totally in, and thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Korlus

Count me in? They look amazing.


----------



## Sin100

In!


----------



## Nostrano

I want to click clack with the rest of em


----------



## BIGGUN

In.


----------



## The_Punisher

In in in! Help me get rid of this terrible alienware keyboard plz


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

In like Flynn


----------



## PDXMark

Fingers crossed... Add me in!


----------



## intelman

in.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Woot another chance, Thanks


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Definitely in for one, time to try and replace my Tarantula! Would like to try a good mechanical...


----------



## ORCACommander

I want win!


----------



## Xenthos

in


----------



## Oreen

Im In







!


----------



## GlockZoR IV

I would wish to try my luck in this competition.


----------



## axizor

In plz!


----------



## mott555

I'm in!


----------



## Speedster159

Yes Sir!!!

Count me in


----------



## beoagate

Add me as well!


----------



## Eaglake

In!


----------



## xdanisx

In, yo.


----------



## iSin

Oh sweet, I'm still using a old lenovo keyboard burn holes all in it that's what happens when you fall asleep. Need a keyboard where i can use multiple hotkey's on age of empires 3 without it beeping when i press to many keys

Count me in, If i can be o-o


----------



## Killabyte

IN IT 2 WIN IT!


----------



## scrotes

I want one of these so bad so happy u guys are giving them away sooooooooo in


----------



## egerds

This has soo much WIN !!! over my 3 Everglide Dkt Keyboard Silver's,







wonder if the keyboard will help me overclock my 560 Ti 2gb past 1ghz @ stock volt


----------



## Damir Poljak

yes please


----------



## hli53194

Thanks for the second chance!


----------



## Drakenxile

I'm In


----------



## angrysasquatch

in


----------



## themidgetman

in woot


----------



## gcampton

In!! <3


----------



## spaniel53

In.


----------



## Larky_the_mauler

Pick me! Pick me! I wanna mech!


----------



## elito

a shot to own my first mechanical keyboard? why not! in in in~!


----------



## csscmaster3

innn


----------



## Krusher33

Again! In! Gimme! Gimme!


----------



## morbid_bean

OMG WOULD I so love to win one of thees

In PLEASE


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

I'm in as well! Thanks.


----------



## The Ricker

I'm in.


----------



## Xonipher

I'm in.


----------



## woonasty

in for the win!


----------



## TwoCables

In!

Thank you, Chipp (and everyone else who is involved making this possible)!


----------



## MeeMoo220

In







.


----------



## topdog

yes please


----------



## funkyslayer

im in!


----------



## Reflux

Absoloutely.


----------



## 56Killer

Me In.


----------



## DarkPhoenix

me me me =P


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

in, please


----------



## sgr215

In


----------



## `Kyle

I'm in I've been looking for a new keyboard for my build! Next month it's complete! I hope I win this keyboard.


----------



## bortoloy

wow!


----------



## M0E

Im in.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Sure!


----------



## W_Tillmans

in in in


----------



## Mr. Chocolate

in!


----------



## smashblock

In ftw!


----------



## Preim

thanks chipp


----------



## Fatality292

im in it to win it!!


----------



## KarmaKiller

Iiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## nakedrampage

Count me in, I hate my G15...


----------



## cuad

duckroll GET


----------



## audioxbliss

I wantz!


----------



## tonyhague

mechanical keyboard? oh yes please


----------



## PapaSmurf

Here's my losing entry/post.


----------



## NecroPS3

im in need of a new keyboard so

in


----------



## PixelFreakz

Can I has? lol count me in.


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nakedrampage*


Count me in, I hate my G15...


Why?, send it to me


----------



## jammo2k5

In! Thanks!


----------



## leekaiwei

in


----------



## luvsan

sure!


----------



## pencil364

Can't wait to try one of these! In!


----------



## Mike-IRL

In


----------



## Richenbals

Holy Moly! Back in it, baby!


----------



## Aawa

omg i'm in. I have been very interested to see the hype about mechanical keyboards. I can't justify to myself getting a $100+ keyboard right now when my g15 works perfectly fine.....


----------



## edalbkrad

awesome! im in!


----------



## error10

Count me in.

Mechanical keyboards are ... well, you'll see.


----------



## sratra

Count me in..


----------



## newpc

in :d


----------



## DayzaStarr

In


----------



## Aparition

In please!

I just nuked my keyboard with coffee so now is a good time to upgrade!


----------



## drb328

yeaaaaa...
in!


----------



## windfire

This is my 'in' post.


----------



## aksthem1

I'm in. Do want.


----------



## MoonTar

Neat, I'm in!


----------



## ibfreeekout

I certainly wouldn't mind owning an Overclock.net branded board


----------



## mib2347

Count me in


----------



## thedarkknight

In!


----------



## Aximous

In, always wanted try a mechanical.


----------



## Ninjastryk

in please! good opportunity to plunge into the mechanical keyboard realm


----------



## Dymnmuttpouct

Hi

looks cool and nice

Where should i start reading?

thanks


----------



## r88p

Sweeet! Please count me in thanks.


----------



## Konig-Wolf

Count me in. ^_^


----------



## ascaii

definitely in!


----------



## digdast

count me in pls.


----------



## IcedEarth

I'm in.


----------



## Blue Marker

In please


----------



## VanquishUK

Yes please


----------



## Agenesis

My body is ready.


----------



## ana3mic

These look close to my Dell Slim USB on the outside, but I'll gladly change for what's on the inside of these mechanical awesomeness infused beauties!


----------



## Kaine

Woo, I'm all for a free mechanical keyboard.


----------



## blackbalt89

In please.


----------



## pmrballer123

i want one IM IN


----------



## dominique120

In please!


----------



## 5prout

In Thank you very much







!!!


----------



## renegadegh0st

In please


----------



## LostKauz

I could use a new keyboard. IM IN.


----------



## Azakai

In it to win it.


----------



## Shurr

in!


----------



## Use

Are we being selected randomly or by look?


----------



## nomadganda

I could really use a new keyboard...


----------



## elchucko

I'm in, was going to order one here soon. Maybe have two.


----------



## BradleyKZN

I need one please!


----------



## cdoublejj

hhhmm interesting but, I think I'll pass.


----------



## SadistBlinx

nice to see there is a second round going







good luck everyone, haha hope i can get a good keyboard.


----------



## Poseidon

I'm inside


----------



## LemonSlice

Well hello!







In!


----------



## TUDJ

In for the win


----------



## amxchief

in for the win


----------



## ColdRush

In again


----------



## Dar_T

Schweet!


----------



## Jplaz

In and stuff like i mean gosh


----------



## blupupher

in for this one also.


----------



## _02

Yes, yes and yes.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## straha

I'm in for this one too, thanks.


----------



## Nginx

I don't really like the keyboard, I find my current one much more attractive







Though the overclock.net logo does look good.


----------



## Evil-Jester

in it to win it

good luck all


----------



## 0bit

In for this one also.


----------



## Jhony02

I want in!


----------



## KaiserDragon

Sorta need a nice mechanical keyboard anyway, so bam!


----------



## crashadelikdude

I also want in please and thankyou.


----------



## koven

in


----------



## vspec

In.


----------



## Fullinator

I'll always be in for free stuff!


----------



## NoItsNotDavid

In!


----------



## GOTFrog

Me pls

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## phenom-x

In!


----------



## rocketman331

In!


----------



## Ulver

In, please!


----------



## n1helix

Sweet!!


----------



## voodoo71

I would like in please.


----------



## shemer77

in


----------



## XAslanX

In for another try.


----------



## Pendulum

Count me in!


----------



## iambald

in


----------



## [nK]Sharp

*In*


----------



## ljason8eg

In!


----------



## Cyclonicks

Cool! I'm in!!


----------



## mechati

In as well. Cheers for a chance.


----------



## CorporalAris

Si senior!


----------



## Sizuke

In


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Put me in!


----------



## avattz

In!


----------



## Wall_Socket

In please! Thank you.


----------



## Pao

in


----------



## heyjim

In it to win it


----------



## Code Geass

In!


----------



## man03999

In! time to toss my g15 out.


----------



## Rayzer

In!


----------



## Kikosiko

innn


----------



## awaizy

in!


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

in!!


----------



## Skoobs

yes please


----------



## concreat

yes please...


----------



## superhead91

in


----------



## Frosty88

In!


----------



## Hoodcom

In!


----------



## AgentHydra

lulz


----------



## Senator

Thanks! I'm In.


----------



## vp29

In.


----------



## stu.

Yay prizes!


----------



## Cmoney

I'm feelin' lucky


----------



## Blackasaurus

Gimme gimme!!


----------



## NeMoD

in for a keyboard


----------



## Vipervlv

In :d


----------



## shinji2k

I want one!


----------



## konspiracy

In


----------



## razorguy

In!


----------



## Turbonerd

very in!


----------



## steamgamer

Woot last second entry!








And don't comment about my first post being in the sweepstake section (There are no post requirements for this right?)


----------



## ericld

In, my 6yo Logitech is getting finicky.


----------



## Bobicon

In.


----------



## xPwn

Im in! My keyboard is a Compaq!! and my mouse is a Razer DeathAdder! they don't mix well.


----------



## Sohryu76

I'm in!


----------



## MisterMalv

I'd be an idiot not to say IN!


----------



## -Inferno

Yes, Please!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterMalv;12613663*
> I'd be an idiot not to say IN!


Same, in.


----------



## cyronn

I could use a new keyboard.


----------



## amantonas

I.....
Am.....
IN!


----------



## Halfslashed

In


----------



## MR KROGOTH

In


----------



## seabiscuit68

I think I already posted in the first round...but if not...post


----------



## PrimeSLP

In!


----------



## MisterNoisy

Sure. I'd love a new keyboard.


----------



## a2hopper

In for a cool contest


----------



## ajmidd12

Im in for a cool looking Keyboard!


----------



## BLS439

In, these things look awesome! I could get rid of the piece of crap sitting on my desk...


----------



## smash_mouth01

In

pretty please with sugar on top.


----------



## 1n5aN1aC

Awesome. I want one.


----------



## cavallino

I'm in!


----------



## GuardianDuo

In!


----------



## BlackHoleSon

In!!!!


----------



## fishman78

In as well. Thanks!


----------



## sn0man

In!


----------



## MrBalll

Count me in.


----------



## Gouzlan

In!


----------



## CloudCR

In again


----------



## Jtwizzle

Yes


----------



## velocd

/me sneaks in


----------



## Compaddict

Very nice! Count me in please.


----------



## hello im sean

I like ducks


----------



## JE Nightmare

quack.


----------



## AdmRose

In


----------



## i n f a m o u s

I'm in.


----------



## pig69

IN & I can't tell time...lol:kungfu:


----------



## Cata1yst

In.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

In & I like pie


----------



## Corrupt

Im in.


----------



## Wisenos

well, lets take a chance


----------



## Uncivilised

im in, i wud LOVE an OCN keyboard


----------



## yakuzapuppy

Whew...I thought today was Saturday lol...


----------



## reflex99

stil open?


----------



## XiCynx

I believe it ended an hour and a half ago as that was midnight pacific standard


----------



## v193r

waiting patiently for the announcement of winners.


----------



## nolonger

Can I still be in?


----------



## Ivan TSI

And the winner is....???


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ivan TSI*


And the winner is....???


Calm down, Chipp is a busy man.


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations to overclockingXTC and kazmir!







Please send me a PM with your shipping info! Thanks to all who entered!


----------

